# Red Stars and Pioneer/Dixie Rainbows



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

So, we've had chickens for several years, and I've always like to keep a mixed flock, as to me it sort of like having a fish tank with different fish in it - more interesting to look at.

However. I'm at the point where I really just want birds that lay well, lay large eggs, and lay better through the winters. I've had to (gasp!) BUY eggs for the first time in years this past month, because the hens I have now just quit on me mid-summer, even though most of them are barely 2 years old, and are not molting, are not sickly, and look like perfectly happy healthy hens. But I butchered some, and they were well fleshed out, even fat, but their ovaries were doing zilch. Nothing even pretending to be active. Not sure why. I've kept a few favorites through the winter just so that I have some older birds to show the new pullets the ropes next Spring.

So I did some looking and I think I've decided on Red Stars for egg layers, and to fill out the order, some Pioneer, also called Dixie Rainbows, for meat birds. McMurray calls them "Pioneer" but that's their own name for them. And if a few of the Pioneer hens seem to lay well, maybe keep one or two.

Anyone have experience with Red Stars? I want large to Xlarge nice brown eggs. (I know the shell color doesn't mean anything really - but I like the look)


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Any of the sex links are super good year-round layers of big eggs.

I don't know anything about Pioneers.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

> Any of the sex links are super good year-round layers of big eggs.


I bought 6 Golden Comets this year on a whim when I was at the farm store. Never had them before but thought I'd give them a try.
They have been nothing but great when it comes to laying eggs, especially this winter.
I get six eggs religiously from these girls every day. They are also a pleasant chicken; calm, friendly and enjoy foraging. I'm definitely getting more in the spring.
I know you didn't ask about them, but I'm not familiar with the breeds you mentioned.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

I went ahead and ordered the Red Stars and Pioneers from McMurray, for early March delivery. They were already running short for February orders, so I didn't want to wait too long. Cross fingers that the USPS treats them well.

I've heard about Comets before, but at my feed store I was told they are "nasty" birds, attitude-wise. I suppose it just depends on the lines they come from.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I had Red Stars up until this summer. They did indeed start laying early, and gave plenty of very large eggs. I started having some irregularities in the eggs when they were about two years old, so I butchered them and hatched out some RIRs I got from a friend. Now, here's the weird part. I'd done RIRs before, and they were really reliable at starting to lay at about 22 weeks and giving a fine brown egg every other day. Yet these that I got from my friend lay every day, and began at 20 weeks. Go figure what a different strain of a given breed will do!

I think you'll like your Red Stars. Ours were extremely energetic and robust, running here and there like they were late for the bus. I used to tell visitors that they should be glad our hens don't have thumbs or they'd steal their car!


----------

